# love songs...



## bayoubill (Aug 31, 2013)

easy or hard... simple or not... 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dc3Sa4n0rS8"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dc3Sa4n0rS8[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Aug 31, 2013)

Every Time You Go Away...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfk6sCzRTbM]Paul Young - Everytime You Go Away - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Aug 31, 2013)

Hopelessly Devoted To You...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJpyG3PXoKw]Olivia Newton John - Hopelessly devoted to you - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Aug 31, 2013)

No One...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rywUS-ohqeE]Alicia Keys - No One - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Aug 31, 2013)

I Will Always Love You... 

the original rendition... and my favorite...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJVn0hpBVuE]Dolly Parton- I Will Always love you (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Aug 31, 2013)

The Beach Boys - God only knows (in the Studio)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MWVIDXQ0LBA]The Beach Boys - God only knows (in the Studio) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv (Aug 31, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPTc1RVk4Xg]Don Henley - the boys of summer - YouTube[/ame]

Don Henley- The Boys of Summer


----------



## Borillar (Aug 31, 2013)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AM7zb5FMmLM"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AM7zb5FMmLM[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 31, 2013)

*YESTERDAY*




*TODAY:* 




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kG7rXv-3phA]Love Letters - By Ketty Lester - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Borillar (Aug 31, 2013)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVRQd8WN4i0"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVRQd8WN4i0[/ame]


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 31, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCx6NnGYHh0]James Otto[/ame]

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## BDBoop (Aug 31, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2J86CRxMhLA]Michael Grimm - Fallin' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Aug 31, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8raabzZNqw]Percy Sledge - When a Man Loves a Woman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Aug 31, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqv5b0UjR4g]Elvis Presley - I Cant Help Falling In Love With You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Aug 31, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjloX_EvYiI]Captain and Tennille - Love Will Keep Us Together - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Aug 31, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPkTGm4RtVM]Joan Jett - I Hate Myself For Loving You [ Original HQ ] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Aug 31, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EE34cSvZCd8]Queen - Crazy Little Thing Called Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall (Aug 31, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2FB4V-u2bt4]Fleetwood Mac Rumours [Deluxe Edition] 1-12 Silver Springs - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Aug 31, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQXsM1l2wZ8]RAY CHARLES "I Can't Stop Loving You" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Aug 31, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSQdRz-HlJw]How Sweet It Is (To Be Loved By You) _ JAMES TAYLOR - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Aug 31, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JM_R1R28kLM]ENDLESS LOVE Lionel Ritchie duet w Diana Ross w lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall (Aug 31, 2013)

One of the best ever....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDbAtWpoA6k]The Who - Love reign over me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Aug 31, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtwOeoeWhoo]Barry White - My First My Last My Everything - Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Aug 31, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5a_4fBH_7dk]If by Bread, David Gates, w/ Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Aug 31, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EN1nMpmC0n4]Jim Croce - I'll Have To Say I Love You In A Song (1973) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Aug 31, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Y-bd3aDMGA]Elvis Presley - Love Me Tender (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Aug 31, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RjISISGyz1A]For Your Precious Love - Otis Redding - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Aug 31, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pft1kkqKx_E]Olivia Newton-John - I Honestly Love You (1974) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall (Aug 31, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpmILPAcRQo]Dirty Dancing - Time of my Life (Final Dance) - High Quality - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Aug 31, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQ4NAZPi2js]Rod Stewart - Cover Song - Have I Told You Lately - released June 1993 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv (Aug 31, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwVFOeLyeVA]Jefferson Airplane - Today 1967 (Trippy Light Show) - YouTube[/ame]

Jefferson Airplane - Today


----------



## Sherry (Aug 31, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cm2YyVZBL8U]Wings/Paul McCartney - Maybe I'm Amazed (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Aug 31, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwprrAEL9-E]Eric Clapton- Wonderful Tonight - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall (Aug 31, 2013)

This is going to date me.....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZs-e_x0PGM]The Platters - Only You - HD (1955) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall (Aug 31, 2013)

Even these guys can do a good one!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oR68oAtWY-c]Aerosmith Armageddon I dont want to miss a thing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall (Aug 31, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rynxm_GQEsI]500 Miles with Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall (Aug 31, 2013)

She's on the nutty side but what a voice....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUiTQvT0W_0]Sinéad O'Connor - Nothing Compares 2U - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## syrenn (Sep 1, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Go6I2_PpBU]LONGER - Dan Fogelberg - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Sep 3, 2013)

A Simple Twist Of Fate - Bob Dylan


----------



## Snookie (Sep 4, 2013)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PgqCVlMtrNc"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PgqCVlMtrNc[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Sep 4, 2013)

Boz Scaggs - Look What You've Done To Me

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tOyMpQQriY0]Boz Scaggs - Look What You've Done to Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Sep 4, 2013)

I'll Be Your Baby Tonight...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nbbfBoq6ZD8]Bob Dylan - I'll Be Your Baby Tonight - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Sep 4, 2013)

Right Hand Man... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKLNyZjIQyY]Joan Osborne - Right Hand Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Sep 4, 2013)

Yoü And I... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9YMU0WeBwU]Lady Gaga - Yoü And I - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 4, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykU8iSKkJR0]The Bee Gees- 'To Love Somebody' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Mar 15, 2014)

Seal - Kiss from a Rose

[ame=http://youtu.be/ateQQc-AgEM]Seal - Kiss from a Rose - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Mar 15, 2014)

Cheap Trick - The Flame

[ame=http://youtu.be/muhFxXce6nA]Cheap Trick - The Flame - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Mar 24, 2014)

Hey There Delilah - Plain White T's

[ame=http://youtu.be/KOnSLuLNJEQ]"Hey There Delilah" - Plain White T's (ft. Kurt Schneider) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlackSand (Mar 24, 2014)

*Phil Collins ... "Take A Look At Me Now"*


----------



## bayoubill (Mar 24, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGorjBVag0I"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGorjBVag0I[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 24, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nm4YlZ3oYsQ]The Beatles - And I Love Her [HQ Original Audio] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 24, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjNFfmzgKaw]Otis Redding - Try a little tenderness (Lyrics in description) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 24, 2014)

This song has special significance in my life and to this day,
I cannot listen to the entire song.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32p_xHmJyjA]Gary Moore - Still Got The Blues - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Mar 24, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Otis Redding - Try a little tenderness (Lyrics in description) - YouTube



great tune... 'n Otis was one of my absolute faves back in the late 60's...

I'm partial to this video version of the tune...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ddLvbCQbU4"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ddLvbCQbU4[/ame]

still seems so fresh... blows my mind to think this was 47 fuckin' years ago...


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 24, 2014)

That last one started to get to me...

...here's a better love song!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwNW8lqe1tk]Sam Kinison - Wild Thing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 24, 2014)

Shut up............just shut-up!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2NUkhMq_iRo]Starland Vocal Band - Afternoon Delight - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 24, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SOryJvTAGs]The B-52's - "Love Shack" (Official Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlackSand (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 24, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3x6vcXF8BzQ]The Doors - Love Her Madly - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Mar 24, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZXvLsltu2A"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZXvLsltu2A[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Mar 24, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IJzYAda1wA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IJzYAda1wA[/ame]


----------



## Mojo2 (Mar 24, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> *YESTERDAY*
> 
> 
> Ketty Lester Love Letters - YouTube
> ...





> American film director David Lynch used Ketty Lester's version on the soundtrack for his 1986 film, Blue Velvet.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Love_Letters_(song)

I first heard and fell in love with this song during its revival after the debut of Blue Velvet.

It stirs me like few other songs.

On a very primitive level.

A good thing.


----------



## BlackSand (Mar 26, 2014)

*Kelly Clarkson - The Trouble With Love Is *


----------



## Impenitent (Mar 26, 2014)

Caetano Velaso

Cuccurucucu Paloma

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=1emgUdD3_pE&feature=kp


----------



## Impenitent (Mar 27, 2014)

Roy Orbison

"Indian Wedding"

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zgjAfgoY7QU


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 27, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/wD8nAt2xJZM]Frank Ocean - Thinkin Bout You (HD & Lyrics 1080p) - Channel Orange - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 27, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/Txl5vXnd-Gc]102.7 KIIS-FM: Miguel "Adorn" LIVE Acoustic - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Mar 28, 2014)

The Beatles - Something

[ame=http://youtu.be/udBP7poismk]The Beatles - Something (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]

George Harrison - Something


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 28, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/ubGFi2lh3n8]I Do Love You - Billy Stewart [HD] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 28, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/bMEQOHsEh28]Aaron Neville - Tell it like it is [HD] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 28, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/uK51TtTv_tU]James Brown - Try Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Mar 28, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFOzayDpWoI"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFOzayDpWoI[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 28, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/LXqb4jtC-8E]Tower Of Power - By Your Side - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Mar 28, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=APlwRR9IO_E"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=APlwRR9IO_E[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 29, 2014)

I wonder how many weddings this song was played at?


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 29, 2014)

Check out this video on YouTube:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fpdcPlKcHyw&feature=youtube_gdata_player]JOHNNY MATHIS heavenly - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Mar 29, 2014)

Heart - Secret

[ame=http://youtu.be/k-JpBjLXVkI]Heart - Secret - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 29, 2014)

Whitney Houston/I Will Always Love You: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9nPf7w7pDI]Whitney Houston - I Will Always Love You - Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 29, 2014)

George Jones/He Stopped Loving Her Today: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=poueMAJjOxE]HE STOPPED LOVING HER TODAY - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 29, 2014)

Rupert Holmes/Escape (Pina Colada Song): [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXQKqhoc_vc"]Rupert Holmes- Escape Lyrics ( The Pina Colada Song ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 29, 2014)

Bee Gees/How Deep Is Your Love: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XpqqjU7u5Yc]Bee Gees - How Deep Is Your Love (1977) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 29, 2014)

The Eagles/Peaceful Easy Feeling: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WwqHarJnQP8]Eagles - Peaceful Easy Feeling -HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Apr 14, 2014)

A Taste of Honey - Sukiyaki 

[ame=http://youtu.be/xqFkUNqBwMw]A taste of honey - Sukiyaki (classic) 1981 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Apr 14, 2014)

An old favorite.

Loving You - Minnie Riperton

[ame=http://youtu.be/kE0pwJ5PMDg]loving you minnie riperton - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Apr 14, 2014)

John Legend - Tonight ft. Ludacris

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iXvy8ZeCs5M]John Legend - Tonight (Best You Ever Had) ft. Ludacris - YouTube[/ame]

A new favorite.


----------



## Ropey (Apr 14, 2014)

John Legend - All of Me

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=450p7goxZqg]John Legend - All of Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Apr 14, 2014)

Max Webster - Words To Words

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oaver-qj35M]Max Webster - Words To Words - YouTube[/ame]

(Canadian Content)


----------



## The Professor (Apr 15, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuHAh-2xGxw]Carousel - 1956 - If I loved you duet. - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjDqMftHbKI]No Other Love - Jo Stafford - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Apr 20, 2014)

The Babys - Every Time I Think Of You

[ame=http://youtu.be/LvvGgqV6SGo]The Babys - Every Time I Think Of You - [STEREO] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 20, 2014)

Mark Chestnutt/I Just Wanted You To Know: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yj2sbstLLds]Mark Chesnutt - I just wanted you to know - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 20, 2014)

Vince Gill/Look At Us: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSfjp1ky4Mw]Vince Gill - Look At Us - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 20, 2014)

Ricky Van Shelton/I'll Leave This World Loving You: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYH0Rlbqx_g]Ricky Van Shelton - I'll Leave This World Loving You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 20, 2014)

Tanya Tucker/Without You, What Do I Do With Me: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7ElWe3ccoE]Tanya Tucker - Without You, What Do I Do With Me? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 20, 2014)

Lorrie Morgan/Something In Red: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3x-CnaPNFos]Lorrie Morgan Something in Red - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks for sharing them good country music flash backs, Drifting Sand! To me, a good deal of today's country music is good, but I do miss the country music of the last few decades too. Tanya Tucker is my first favorite female singer!   

God bless you and her always!!!   

Holly (a fan of Tanya since 1991)

P.S. What Do I Do With Me was my first album from Tanya and I still have it along with 20 other albums of hers.


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 20, 2014)

Merle Haggard/That's The Way Love Goes: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhaju2pwrJg]That's The Way Love Goes - Merle Haggard - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 20, 2014)

JOSweetHeart said:


> Thanks for sharing them good country music flash backs, Drifting Sand! To me, a good deal of today's country music is good, but I do miss the country music of the last few decades too. Tanya Tucker is my first favorite female singer!
> 
> God bless you and her always!!!
> 
> ...



Thanks JOSweetHeart.  Nobody sings a love song like a country singer.  Many blessings to you as well.


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 20, 2014)

George Jones/He Stopped Loving Her Today: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubKUP8c0FHE]George Jones - He Stopped Loving Her Today - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 20, 2014)

Patsy Cline/Walkin' After Midnight: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsRNCvHXHHU]Patsy Cline-Walkin' After Midnight - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Apr 20, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Thanks JOSweetHeart.  Nobody sings a love song like a country singer.  Many blessings to you as well.


You are so welcome and I could not agree more. A love song is what drew me to my most favorite male singer.   

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCx6NnGYHh0]James Otto[/ame]

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 20, 2014)

George Strait/What's Goin' On In Your World: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTSvKRXirsA]What's Going On In Your World - George Strait - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 20, 2014)

Etta James/At Last: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-cbOl96RFM]Etta James - At Last - Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 20, 2014)

Terence Trent D'Arby/Who's Loving You: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvPo_4DEfZg]Terence Trent D'Arby - Who's Loving You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 20, 2014)

Ronnie Milsap/There's A Stranger In My House: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ho3zVZe8Ksc]Ronnie Milsap - There's a Stranger In My House - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 20, 2014)

Waylon Jennings/Amanda: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKjT6RsIFjA"]WAYLON JENNINGS-AMANDA - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 20, 2014)

Willie Nelson/Blue Eyes Cryin' In The Rain: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JA644rSZX1A]Willie Nelson - Blue Eyes Crying In The Rain - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 20, 2014)

Brooks & Dunn/Neon Moon: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nopBvlKfYgY]Brooks And Dunn Neon Moon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 20, 2014)

Tim McGraw/Don't Take The Girl: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-TXBniRz1g]Tim McGraw: Don't take the girl - music video (lyrics in description) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 20, 2014)

Don Williams/I Believe In You: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rktW3byqdOs]Don Williams -- I Believe In You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 20, 2014)

Vince Gill/I Still Believe In You: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jdm3eM7W2wk]Vince Gill - I still believe in you lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 20, 2014)

John Michael Montgomery/I Swear: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16yarf4ZCwA]John Michael Montgomery - I swear - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 20, 2014)

Marty Robbins/My Woman My Woman My Wife: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2w_eBDdgjQ]Marty Robbins - My Woman, My Woman, My Wife - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 20, 2014)

Clint Black/Something That We Do: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQE3DiWbIwY]Clint Black - Something That We Do (Official Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 20, 2014)

Deana Carter/Strawberry Wine: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Up06CryWQpE]Deana Carter - Strawberry Wine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 20, 2014)

Garth Brooks/The Dance: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7FRbeaXjvk]Garth Brooks The Dance - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 20, 2014)

Tanya Tucker/Two Sparrows In A Hurricane: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Snhk-JqA3TA]Two Sparrows In A Hurricane (Lyrics) - Tanya Tucker - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 20, 2014)

Kathy Mattea/Where've You Been: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nl5Uog-MDGo]Kathy Mattea - Where've You Been? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 20, 2014)

Don Williams/You're My Best Friend: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2y_eH8UL6IY]? Don Williams ~ Youre My Best Friend ? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Apr 20, 2014)

The song that made me a fan of Tanya Tucker was just now played on WIVK in Knoxville, TN.   

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLmfiAhFhnE]Tanya Tucker[/ame]

God bless you and Miss T always!!!   

Holly

P.S. I'm that it isn't labeled a love song, but it can be if you look at its meaning in this way: self love.


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 20, 2014)

JOSweetHeart said:


> The song that made me a fan of Tanya Tucker was just now played on WIVK in Knoxville, TN.
> 
> Tanya Tucker
> 
> ...




She lived a pretty rough live but was a great talent.


----------



## Ropey (May 13, 2014)

Johnny Mathis - The Twelfth Of Never


----------



## The Professor (May 13, 2014)

An oldie:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qiiyq2xrSI0]Righteous Brothers - Unchained Melody (High Quality) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (May 13, 2014)

Johnny Mathis - Misty 

[ame=http://youtu.be/lq9Ox_Tautw]1959 johnny mathis misty - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TruthSeeker56 (May 13, 2014)

ANY song by the late great BARRY WHITE!


----------



## Ropey (May 14, 2014)

Barry Gibb (Bee Gees) - Immortality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrSoDRwq8J4]The Bee Gees - Inmortality Demo Original (compucarlos05) .wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (May 14, 2014)

And the Truly Finished Product

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdYaGt_sm3Q]Céline Dion feat. the Bee Gees - Immortality - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (May 14, 2014)

Herb Alpert - This Guy's In Love With You

[ame=http://youtu.be/o8ByJ1C0iR4]Herb Alpert - This Guy's In Love With You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (May 18, 2014)

April Wine - If You Believe In Me (Canadian Content)

[ame=http://youtu.be/9_I_LY1WZGg]April Wine - If You Believe In Me Official Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Impenitent (Jun 7, 2014)

Art Garfunkel

I Only Have Eyes For You

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=K9C53IEcg_0&feature=kp


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 7, 2014)

Ropey said:


> And the Truly Finished Product
> 
> Céline Dion feat. the Bee Gees - Immortality - YouTube



Beautiful tune.


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 7, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SxU4BX92Yb4]Art Garfunkel & James Taylor - Crying In The Rain - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Geaux4it (Jun 7, 2014)

[youtube]M7adoDIzryY[/youtube]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 7, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvPo_4DEfZg]Terence Trent D'Arby - Who's Loving You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 7, 2014)

Stevie Ray Vaughn to his wife, Lenny:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iFS_4nAfF4k]Stevie Ray Vaughan - Lenny 7/11/83 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Geaux4it (Jun 7, 2014)

[youtube]Tj96QFzOL5Y[/youtube]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 7, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QwOU3bnuU0k]Stevie Wonder - I Just Called To Say I Love You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 7, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gz1jrlX27kE]Lionel Richie- LADY - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 7, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYRfUoR9Q4Y]Lady - Kenny Rogers - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 7, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQlgcjosN9w]Eric Clapton - Wonderful Tonight (Full Version 8min) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## TheIceMan (Jun 7, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1SbKP8D4YMQ]REST YOUR LOVE ON ME Bee Gees - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 7, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXV_QjenbDw]Janis Joplin - Me & Bobby McGee - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 7, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/T1uv-w5quH4]Teddy Pendergrass - Turn Off The Lights - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 7, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/2wrug937wfA]Gordon Lightfoot ~ Beautiful ? (1972) lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 7, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SJmmaIGiGBg]Carpenters - Superstar - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 7, 2014)

drifter said:


> Gordon Lightfoot ~ Beautiful ? (1972) lyrics - YouTube



G. Lightfoot ... one of my all time favorite artists.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqMG3VR5PP4]Gordon Lightfoot " If You Could Read My Mind" - Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 7, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/bUv-H9CgWiQ]Miley Cyrus - The Backyard Sessions - ''Lilac Wine'' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 7, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/h9zj11gf9Qk]Genesis - Follow you, follow me (1978) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 7, 2014)

drifter said:


> Miley Cyrus - The Backyard Sessions - ''Lilac Wine'' - YouTube



Wish she were back the way she was.  I'm not fond of the "new" her.


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 7, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tf1d65OHYXo]Dusty Springfield - The Look of Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 7, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWst-r26whI]Stevie Wonder - You Are The Sunshine Of My Life.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 7, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxSTzSEiZ2c]The Rose - by Bette Midler + lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 7, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jorJh8DTMVM]WIND BENEATH MY WINGS (Lyrics) - BETTE MIDLER - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 7, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=baNbyst7aW0]La La Means I Love You: The Delfonics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 7, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H2di83WAOhU]The Platters - Smoke Gets In Your Eyes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 7, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jLvnuf10uU]The Commodores - Three Times A Lady - Long Version - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 7, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Miley Cyrus - The Backyard Sessions - ''Lilac Wine'' - YouTube
> ...



I like her old stuff better too.

The backyard sessions is her best stuff in my opinion.


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 7, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHPgco6GQk8]Roy Orbison-Oh Pretty Woman (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 7, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/UDrrvpaM5cA]My Funny Valentine Rickie Lee Jones - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Impenitent (Jun 8, 2014)

Lenny Welch

Since I Fell For You

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=U7xrQY_FLM4


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 10, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/BLfPMV7Vk4c]Foreign Exchange - Come Around - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 10, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/p6y47KcuI4Y]Nashville, (1975), by Robert Altman. Soundtrack: "I'm easy", performed by Keith Carradine. HD. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## rdean (Jun 10, 2014)

Saw this song on Youtube and like it:


----------



## TheIceMan (Jun 10, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_igmjEB560]Florida Georgia Line - Stay - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 10, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/DM4HjNbs3hs]ALWAYS TOGETHER THE DELLS - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 10, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/HzLAJn-GNcU]The Dramatics Be My Girl - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 10, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/j46N_aMlXH8]Mannequin Nothing's Gonna Stop Us Now - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 10, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/-ROOfKwm0o8]Orange Moon Erykah Badu - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 12, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/MMmqgLjAkeA]Nils Lofgren & Bruce Springsteen - Valentine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Jun 15, 2014)

Tonic - If You Could Only See

[ame=http://youtu.be/Sfg6-4mBs6Y]Tonic - If You Could Only See - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jun 17, 2014)

immortal tune...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_Pn4OF2ktc#t=75"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_Pn4OF2ktc#t=75[/ame]


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 21, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/gr-Ff8us0Hg]Angel - Jack Johnson - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv (Jun 21, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2MtEsrcTTs"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2MtEsrcTTs[/ame]

Neil Young- Harvest Moon


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nopBvlKfYgY]Brooks And Dunn Neon Moon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdBvTvxHy7E]BW Stevenson - My Maria - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WM1abTKsAhc]R. B. Greaves - "Take A Letter Maria" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emvVDC1-bwI]Knock Three Times - Tony Orlando and Dawn - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GhqbESuc2v8]Did you happen to see the most beautiful girl n the world - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dO1rMeYnOmM]Jim Croce - Time in a bottle - 1973 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 21, 2014)

Lost love:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xLfxNuW-xo]Cat Stevens - Wild World - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yj2sbstLLds]Mark Chesnutt - I just wanted you to know - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7FRbeaXjvk]Garth Brooks The Dance - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-Lo33Ep99I]George Strait - I cross my heart - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1VRIS-kZPI]I Swear - John Michael Montgomery (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTA2buWlNyM]Alan Jackson - Remember When - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zPG1n1B0Ydw]Sugarland - Stay - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eM213aMKTHg]Lady Antebellum - Need You Now - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLQl3WQQoQ0]Adele - Someone Like You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 22, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ss0kFNUP4P4]Aerosmith - I Don't Wanna Miss a Thing Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jun 22, 2014)

The Verve Pipe

Colorful


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 22, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/tPzust1FRTk]Larry Graham - One In A Million You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 22, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BiyCkSOF1pc]Wild Horses - The Sundays - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 22, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2wrug937wfA]Gordon Lightfoot ~ Beautiful ? (1972) lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 22, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Y9DYGiDL1o]Anita Baker - Sweet Love {Actual Video} - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 22, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PMgmgDq2Fo]The Carpenters A Song For You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 22, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YF1or7pKmJc]Amy Grant ~Beautiful~ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 22, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lffar-6FQSw]I love you forever Jewel Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 22, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yU1knfz15xI]Mariah Carey - Can't Let Go - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 22, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRq_dMXVSwQ](I Love) Being in Love With You - Diana Ross - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 22, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etxwK9XtPBI]Whitney Houston-Saving All My Love for You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 22, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mi74MF1L10E]Elvis Presley Memories - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 22, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZ8NWiG3h4Y]Eddie Rabbitt & Crystal Gayle - You And I With lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 22, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbuzskVs6rc]Colour of the wind - Vanessa williams - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 22, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wItp-Kio9dM]Al Jarreau - Heaven and Earth - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 22, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tA6L8-lxaA8]Andy Gibb - I Just Want to Be Your Everything (HQ with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 22, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_lzeHYNngE]Linda Ronstadt - Blue Bayou - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jun 22, 2014)

Lifehouse Acoustic  
You And Me

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDYUb5wWXyk]You And Me (Stripped) by Lifehouse | Interscope - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 22, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CLet_aHMHbM]ELTON JOHN - NIKITA HD (official video) in 16:9 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jun 22, 2014)

Goo Goo Dolls
Iris

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdYWuo9OFAw]Goo Goo Dolls - "Iris" [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 22, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNk5B5U130A]You are everything - Marvin Gaye & Diana Ross - With lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 22, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKhN1t_7PEY]Mr. Mister - Broken Wings - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 22, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gTMaCHvep_8]Linda Ronstadt ft. Aaron Neville - I Don't Know Much [with lyrics] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 22, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s09LuDYX12g]Kool & The Gang - Cherish - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 22, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_E2EHVxNAE]Richard Marx - Right Here Waiting - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 22, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyYhZ9HH8cI]CHRISTOPHER CROSS - SAILING - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 22, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J16lInLZRms]Creed - Higher - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Jun 22, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/UKAp-jRUp2o]George Harrison: Something - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jun 22, 2014)

Ok, don't anyone slap me.. I can't help it- love this song.. LOL

Sinead O'Connor
Nothing Compares

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUiTQvT0W_0]Sinéad O'Connor - Nothing Compares 2U - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 23, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/GbQLB0q3hts]Meat Loaf - I'd Do Anything For Love (But I Won't Do That) - Album version - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 27, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_5iEv0gnjo]Chris De Burgh - Lady in Red (Lyrics on screen) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 27, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGoWtY_h4xo]Bryan Adams - (Everything I Do) I Do It For You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 27, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpmILPAcRQo]Dirty Dancing - Time of my Life (Final Dance) - High Quality - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 27, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ssCL292DQA]Eric Carmen - Hungry Eyes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 27, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMD8hBsA-RI]Journey - Faithfully - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Jun 29, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSVd8szH7Qk]patti smith,because the night - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Jun 29, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/lCdF3KuRimg]Love Minus Zero/No Limit {Live 1965} - Elston Gunn - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Jun 29, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/6lFxGBB4UGU]Van Morrison - Moondance - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 29, 2014)

I like cranking this tune to the max.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fp3tLLVLPao"]Donnie Iris - Ah! Leah! (Exclusive Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 2, 2014)

This is dedicated to the one who gave me the best years and memories of my life

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Q1kB0R4Ijs]Bread Everything I own.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Jul 4, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/etN7K1K7ogQ]The Moody Blues - For My Lady 1972 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jul 5, 2014)

Bruno Mars
It will Rain


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jul 5, 2014)

John Mayer

Heartbreak Warfare


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jul 5, 2014)

John Legend
All of Me


----------



## ThirdTerm (Jul 5, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81Km_4Mx3IU"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81Km_4Mx3IU[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jul 5, 2014)

Jewel
The Morning Song


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 5, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/XKTzUBvPV3w]Suzanne Vega-Gypsy (Songwriter's Circle) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jul 5, 2014)

Manonthestreet said:


> Suzanne Vega-Gypsy (Songwriter's Circle) - YouTube



Never heard of her before.. very pretty..


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jul 5, 2014)

Paloma Faith
Only Love Can Hurt Like This


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 5, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QwOU3bnuU0k]Stevie Wonder - I Just Called To Say I Love You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 5, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBFXpLOslXU]Jungle Love- Steve Miller Band - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 5, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4N1iwQxiHrs]The Outfield - Your Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 5, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckhYHwldi5g]George Harrison - I Really Love You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 5, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cm2YyVZBL8U]Wings/Paul McCartney - Maybe I'm Amazed (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 5, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WyEn9LIR9cI]John Lennon - Woman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 5, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xroiz9ssBIU]Ringo Starr - You're Sixteen - Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 5, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jbt8oH5Lxto]The Beatles - Love me Do - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 5, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/asx4gPNFiAE]The Beatles - "If I Fell" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 5, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/hHcKzUeTqCk]Marc Cohn "True Companion" 01-14-12 FTC Fairfield CT - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 5, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/UH1CMCtV4to]Bryan Ferry - Slave To Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 5, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xbqe_GajtQ]Don Williams - I Believe In You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 5, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYRfUoR9Q4Y]Lady - Kenny Rogers - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 11, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtVRQjGXzOg]Joseph Arthur - Out On A Limb (Official) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Jul 11, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/cAXPpDihQMc]JOURNEY-JUST A SMALL TOWN GIRL - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Jul 22, 2014)

> In 1968 Jenny went with The Beatles and Donovan to India.










> Donovan fell in Love with Jenny.




And writes this song for her.


----------



## BlueGin (Jul 25, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/NXR5tuqLGOc]Sam Cooke - Send Me Some Lovin' - YouTube[/ame]

Sam Cooke~ Send Me Some Lovin


----------



## BlueGin (Jul 25, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/SjzNedpxmHI]sam cooke-tammy - YouTube[/ame]

Sam Cooke ~ Tammy


----------



## Ropey (Jul 26, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/bjFRLOktHXo]Bobby Darin - If I Were A Carpenter[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin (Jul 26, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/v4EA7Q_3tOk]A Love Song - Loggins & Messina - YouTube[/ame]

A Love Song ~ Loggins and Messina


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0I6mhZ5wMw]Barry White - Can't Get Enough Of Your Love Baby. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Q1kB0R4Ijs]Bread Everything I own.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rUCX9EddXj8]Lobo - I'd love you to want me_ (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Aug 2, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/xO1CqLpadAM]Something's Burning - Kenny Rogers & The First Edition - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Impenitent (Aug 2, 2014)

If You Go Away

Barbra Streisand

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8XMNVZ2QoEg


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 3, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/lWdLwB8Tvkc]Love Me Still - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Aug 3, 2014)

did I put this one up already...?

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfk6sCzRTbM"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfk6sCzRTbM[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Aug 3, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/59BZxgohr9g]Bobby Goldsboro - Honey - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ThoughtCrimes (Aug 3, 2014)

Originally "The Gipsy Girl's Dream"
Over 170 years old and hasn't lost a bit of its charm.


[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQqmNInEnnI"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQqmNInEnnI[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## bayoubill (Aug 5, 2014)

I Go Crazy...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qe2VWCFAjoE"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qe2VWCFAjoE[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Aug 5, 2014)

Magnet and Steel...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KB8Dgn5XioE"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KB8Dgn5XioE[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Aug 5, 2014)

Easy...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XcTyEKSnYg"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XcTyEKSnYg[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Aug 5, 2014)

sweet angel baby Juice knocks this one outta the park...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ASsBzMA3k9Q"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ASsBzMA3k9Q[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Aug 5, 2014)

prolly my all-time fav John Lennon recording...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSsCXGEV1LA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSsCXGEV1LA[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Aug 5, 2014)

knockout version of this tune... 

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ytMjoVqArwo#aid=P9OpPWAxtwA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ytMjoVqArwo#aid=P9OpPWAxtwA[/ame]


from the movie "The Commitments"... which, btw, if you ain't already seen it, you're in for a treat... 


eta: another great tune from the same movie...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYft3sK1n_c"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYft3sK1n_c[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Aug 5, 2014)

one of those sweet tunes from the 50's that you could play over and over...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e24k-5G_6fc"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e24k-5G_6fc[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Aug 5, 2014)

'n another...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iob-_shdLQ0"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iob-_shdLQ0[/ame]


----------



## ThirdTerm (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BedJA7Hc3Rk"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BedJA7Hc3Rk[/ame]


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 20, 2014)




----------

